
How to Fake Being More Confident When You’re Just Not Feeling It - DiabloD3
http://lifehacker.com/how-to-fake-being-more-confident-when-you-re-just-not-f-1739292468
======
idiot_stick
> _Social psychologist Amy Cuddy talks about “high power poses.”_

Oh, right, the works that can't be replicated:

[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/201...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2016/01/amy_cuddy_s_power_pose_research_is_the_latest_example_of_scientific_overreach.html)

~~~
DiabloD3
I also forgot to tag this as (2015)

